# "I'll get you in app..."



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but I automatically one star the crap out of people like this. 

Just to be clear, I've checked and e-mailed support on just about every ride where the passenger said this to me upon exit. No tip. There might have been one out of hundreds of trips. 

I REALLY love one staring the people that wait for you to rate them after they make that comment. I have no chill, I one star them right in their face and tell them if I see a rate decrease they will be getting a cleaning fee.

I love the defeated look on the face of the narcissistic human trash as they begrudgingly leave my vehicle.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I one star them right in their face and tell them if I see a rate decrease they will be getting a cleaning fee.
> 
> .












Cool Story


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Mr Styg (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't end the trip until they are completely out of my car and walking away. If they complain about it I just tell them that it's for their own good, in case they face plant exiting the vehicle. Then they will still be under Uber Insurance hopefully.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I automatically one star the crap out of people like this.
> 
> Just to be clear, I've checked and e-mailed support on just about every ride where the passenger said this to me upon exit. No tip. There might have been one out of hundreds of trips.
> 
> ...


I understand your pain, but you're taking it to another level. It seems teenage like to behave that way. May even provoke somebody to report your impaired.



Mr Styg said:


> I don't end the trip until they are completely out of my car and walking away. If they complain about it I just tell them that it's for their own good, in case they face plant exiting the vehicle. Then they will still be under Uber Insurance hopefully.


I do that most of the time, and sometimes ppl will change their mind and want to go some place else.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I understand your pain, but you're taking it to another level. It seems teenage like to behave that way. May even provoke somebody to report your impaired.
> 
> I do that most of the time, and sometimes ppl will change their mind and want to go some place else.


I agree on both points. I never agreed with 1 starring for lack of tipping, but to threaten a cleaning fee? Sounds like his driving career is on a ticking time bomb.

I also do not end until the pax is walking away. I never thought to explain it in insurance terms, never had anyone question why I wasnt ending it right away, but this is a good excuse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr Styg said:


> I don't end the trip until they are completely out of my car and walking away. If they complain about it I just tell them that it's for their own good, in case they face plant exiting the vehicle. Then they will still be under Uber Insurance hopefully.


I usually dont even touch my phone until they're out. Screen just stays on Google Maps.
No one has ever said anything about ending trip.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone looks over their shoulder when giving the passenger less than 5 stars? 

I really shouldn't care, but I can't help it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gingerbeard said:


> Anyone looks over their shoulder when giving the passenger less than 5 stars?
> 
> I really shouldn't care, but I can't help it.


Nah, I would still feel like they're getting the last laugh.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gingerbeard said:


> Anyone looks over their shoulder when giving the passenger less than 5 stars?
> 
> I really shouldn't care, but I can't help it.


Had a guy get out of the car, from the back seat right side. I swiped the five star and noticed he was standing outside the car, looking at my phone while I five starred him. He was ok, so it was a fair rating. He then tapped on the window and handed me a $5 bill.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> standing outside the car, looking at my phone while I five starred him. He was ok, so it was a fair rating. He then tapped on the window and handed me a $5 bill.


That's intense.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Well, I guess my logic is. No tip in hand = 4 stars. Then if you insinuate a tip, I just one star. Statistically, for me, it would appear the right thing to do for the reason as I previously mentioned.

The rating system works wonders when there is lots of demand with few drivers at our airport (never surges). So if the queue is down to like 5 people, I'll just cycle through passengers until I get a highly rated one. It usually works good, as the higher rated ones I pick up tip and go on longer rides.

A 5 star passenger to me is everything you want as a driver + tip. 4 Stars is everything you want without the tip.

Yeah I'm sure there will be some collateral damage 1 starring someone that actually tipped, but it's going to be few and far between.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Most people I have seen eye-balling my phone, at the end of the trip, are the ones that low rate. I have had over 4000 trips.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Gingerbeard said:


> Anyone looks over their shoulder when giving the passenger less than 5 stars?
> 
> I really shouldn't care, but I can't help it.


Yes I make sure they're not peeking into the car since I rarely give above 4-stars.

Sometimes, if the pax was annoying (like some real doozies on Thursday) I rated 1-star before they even got out of the car fully.I was looking forward to rating the entire torturous ride!


----------

